# Great Fletching



## Hoytman77 (Apr 28, 2008)

For target shooting straight or helix fletching?


----------



## millertimewow (Nov 16, 2009)

....x2


----------



## WiregrassArcher (Feb 11, 2010)

I love the Duravane 3D's, great fletching. I will admit that the new Blazer mini's (1.5") have gotten my attention as well.

I'd like to see someone come up with a 2" that has the low profile of a mini vane. Let's say a 2" vane with only a .5" height. If there is such a thing out there and I have missed it, please let me know!


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

WiregrassArcher said:


> I love the Duravane 3D's, great fletching. I will admit that the new Blazer mini's (1.5") have gotten my attention as well.
> 
> I'd like to see someone come up with a 2" that has the low profile of a mini vane. Let's say a 2" vane with only a .5" height. If there is such a thing out there and I have missed it, please let me know!


AAE makes an EP23 which in 2.3" long and .370" tall. They also make a EP16 which is 1.6" long and .370" tall


----------



## WiregrassArcher (Feb 11, 2010)

> AAE makes an EP23 which in 2.3" long and .370" tall. They also make a EP16 which is 1.6" long and .370" tall


I have heard the plastifletch have some bonding issues, but those sound like what I want to try. I'll order some and give them a whirl myself. Thanks for the heads-up on those.


----------



## hhsoccer13 (Jun 12, 2009)

Straight for target shooting. Personally these are the best fletching ive ever shot!


----------

